# New toy, so thought it was time to post...



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Not bad for a home set up....can't say thanks enough to @coffee_omega for their input...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice grinder.


Indeed I thought the k10 was nice too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that an LE?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like an LE/ What's next, a doser?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice set up there.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

There's nice


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Looks like an LE/ What's next, a doser?


Im quite content weighing out my beans... Kind of a ritual now....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Even an individually numbered certificate!


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Even an individually numbered certificate!


Thats all I was showing tbh.... Taken it down now.... Lol


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool







, nice trio.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Glad things worked out with the LE! I went for the "get a standard and chop it" approach in the end, fingers crossed


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

@jonbutler88 i saw.... are you going to go for a custom colour, or just get the base done matt black?


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

Great setup! Nice EK43LE!!


----------

